# Fantastic coffin find & it's new Vampire



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I built my pneumatic sit up Vampire and have been looking for a coffin for his new home. After months of searching I found this one. After some negotiating, I got it for $80. I'll get some better video when I have someone to help me move it. It is heavy!
This prop will be the centerpiece of my Vampire display and will be running off its own 11 gallon air tank. It will be triggered by a PIR and set to a timer with its own sound board and speakers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

$80 bucks? Damn that's a steal. Nice score.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, now that's a score!

Curious, since I don't know anything about pneumatics. Is there a way to slow down the rise and fall of the body in the coffin?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Whoa, now that's a score!
> 
> Curious, since I don't know anything about pneumatics. Is there a way to slow down the rise and fall of the body in the coffin?


I'm pretty sure you could give it less air pressure to make it slower going up but I'm not positive since I haven't built a pneumatic prop myself.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Whoa, now that's a score!
> 
> Curious, since I don't know anything about pneumatics. Is there a way to slow down the rise and fall of the body in the coffin?


You can adjust the air pressure to control the movement. When I took the video I used my compressor instead of the separate air tank that the prop is dialed in to. I prefer to regulate the movement with adjustable speed control mufflers like these - http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=26_44_75

Here's a picture of one of my solenoids with them installed. I backed off the one on the left a bit so you could see the locking ring.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet find Steve! Love the vampire too


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Too cool - what a great catch, Steve! I've got to get going on pneumatics...some day...when my wife isn't looking...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow - don't know what I am more impressed with...the prop or finding the coffin for $80. Guess if coffins are generally 'available' for cheap, I may have to start looking around for one, though hopefully I'll have many decades before I actually need it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A friend hustled one up for about that price.."scratch and dent" sale at the funeral home. It wasn't advertised- he just put the word out at all the funeral homes. 

COngrats! Looks great


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.
I found the coffin on Craigslist. Being close to Hollywood may play a part in why these seem to be more available although mine came from a guy who used to work at a mortuary. He had planned on making it into a couch but never got around to it. He lost his job and was moving back in with his parents and couldn't take it with him. Imagine that!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I had seen someone on eBay once selling scratch and dent coffins before. Do a search, you never know what you might find.


----------

